# Small vs Large slingshots



## PeterW

Hey, guys! I've recently been wondering, is there any difference between the way small and large slingshots shoot. For instance, if I had the same bands on an Altoids slingshot and a Pocket Predator, could both shoot the same speed and with the same accuracy? Have any of you insane match lighters and card cutters noticed a difference?


----------



## treefork

Depending on who you ask will give you an answer in favor either way. I think everyone has a personal preference and confidence in their choice . It's best to find for yourself through experimentation your own preference or lack of. That's a big part of the fun here. Try every possible shooter and learning through experience. Wide vs narrow has been debated many times with the end result being less than favorable. "You can never have to many slingshots . "


----------



## Can-Killa

treefork said:


> ...."You can never have to many slingshots . "


Something I'm beginning to understand!


----------



## PeterW

Yeah, already i've got like 20 assorted slingshots. Most are junk that I made before I knew anything about slingshots or woodworking, but they still shoot!

Thanks, Treefork. I guess I'll just keep trying them out till I find that sweet spot.

Peter


----------



## Mr. P

Hi PeterW,

As treefork said, it comes down to personal preference. I can tell you from my personal experience that I have been more accurate with larger slingshots (Pocket Predator). However, I have found myself wanting to have a smaller slingshot for different applications. While I have been working with a smaller frame (narrower fork gaps) I have definitely gained more fork hits. This tells me that my *release* is much less than optimal.

I really started to second guess my abilities, but I have stuck with it. Doing pretty good now and don't really have any fork hits and have just as much velocity and accuracy. I would consider myself better with larger frames, but that's what I started with and took time to get there with those.

My personal opinion would be to either: start with a larger frame and work diligently on a good release, then, when comfortable, move to a smaller frame. Or, start with a smaller frame that is inexpensive and made of tough material and practice extensively. Then, as a plus, a larger slingshot should be easy for you.

Once you find that sweetspot you will want to try something else (butterfly, PFS, tubes, starship, etc.). We're never satisfied are we :naughty:

The journey is most of the fun!!

Mr. P


----------



## Imperial

Mr. P said:


> The journey is most of the fun!!


thats the attitude you need ! try a little bit of everything, everyones different. it basically comes down to what you feel comfortable with and what works for you.


----------



## Charles

Personally, I prefer smaller frames and shoot much better with them. It all depends on what you yourself find most comfortable.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## 1Wally

Me too Charles, I always like the smaller, narrower fork gapped frames much more.


----------



## The Pocket Shot

You can run into a problem if the frame is "too small" when the bands are super strong as it is more difficult to grip. On the other hand, the opposite leaves you with a cumbersome weak version of the ability to throw a stone a little faster than you could just do with your hand.

Balance between the frame and the band is important I think. Watch the handslap too with the smaller stuff.


----------



## Charles

The Pocket Shot said:


> You can run into a problem if the frame is "too small" when the bands are super strong as it is more difficult to grip. On the other hand, the opposite leaves you with a cumbersome weak version of the ability to throw a stone a little faster than you could just do with your hand.
> Balance between the frame and the band is important I think. Watch the handslap too with the smaller stuff.


Personally, with strong bands I do not find small frames any more difficult to grip than large frames .. actually quite the reverse. And hand slap has practically nothing to do with frame size. Handslap is primarily a function of using too light weight ammo for the strength of the bands.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial

Charles said:


> Personally, I prefer smaller frames and shoot much better with them. It all depends on what you yourself find most comfortable.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


i think one of the keys that people forget about but realize after holding a slingshot is the condition of ones' own hand. is it arthritic? does it have a stronger than average grip? soft hands, calloused hands? short fingers, long fingers? and so on .


----------



## treefork

Imperial said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer smaller frames and shoot much better with them. It all depends on what you yourself find most comfortable.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> i think one of the keys that people forget about but realize after holding a slingshot is the condition of ones' own hand. is it arthritic? does it have a stronger than average grip? soft hands, calloused hands? short fingers, long fingers? and so on .
Click to expand...


View attachment 76306


----------



## Susi

The elastic, not the frame, gives the velocity. A larger SS is to me, and note everyone has different hands and musculoskeletal forms, easier to hold with medium or strong bands and therefore more likely more accurate due to larger fgrames' filling the hand more and therefore more stable. Now I am talking about hammer holds, not finger on the fork holds. You just have to be the judge of what's best for you.

I have three sizes I made for myself and a dozen of them altogether from my monstrous Goliath to Susi's smallest made of thin rebar. I like to shoot 'em all. Good to have a collection of SSs of all types and sizes to break up monotony and, well, just shoot with diverse sling shots. Each will shoot a little differently of course, that's the fun of it... and each will have its place. Soon I'll be making a take down model to fit in a small belt pouch and to take just about anywhere. Well, maybe not to shoot in church but afterward. I don't have a super compact model and the Altoid class doesn't appeal to me especially, too small for me...but the contest was sure interesting...great designs and executions of a myriad of materials.


----------



## bigron

that just sounds dirty tree :naughty:


----------



## Imperial

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer smaller frames and shoot much better with them. It all depends on what you yourself find most comfortable.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> i think one of the keys that people forget about but realize after holding a slingshot is the condition of ones' own hand. is it arthritic? does it have a stronger than average grip? soft hands, calloused hands? short fingers, long fingers? and so on .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> download.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## PeterW

Thanks, guys! All your input has been awesome!

Incidentally, I just started trying the pickle fork a few days ago. Now that's a small slingshot!

Thanks again!

Peter


----------



## Nobodo

Imperial said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I prefer smaller frames and shoot much better with them. It all depends on what you yourself find most comfortable.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles
> 
> 
> 
> i think one of the keys that people forget about but realize after holding a slingshot is the condition of ones' own hand. is it arthritic? does it have a stronger than average grip? soft hands, calloused hands? short fingers, long fingers? and so on .
Click to expand...



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

